# Final goodbye!



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all

Well it's time to leave for our new life in Cyprus tomorrow, final goodbye at the airport will be hard but a big hello to Cyprus look forward to meeting some of you for coffee and I'm very lucky to have my family with me. This is the last post untill we arrive and get to a internet cafe, take care

Thanks Cherie xxlane:


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Safe flight know just how you feel,look forward not back 
Tricia


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Good luck, happy hunting.


----------

